# E-units and American Flyer and Rivet Counters



## Reckers

Welcome to MTF and the S scale section---we're glad to have you with us.

Every group has it's purists. No problem. Most groups also have their argumentive purists, which are a problem: for them, being "right" often outweighs effective communication, and this site is all about sharing knowledge. For that reason, I'd like to offer the following observations about this site:

1. We all understand "e-unit" does not exist in AF manuals. We don't care. Reversing unit, e-unit, drum-mechanism, thingy or even 'transmission' are are acceptable terms when you're trying to describe that part. 
2. There is no such thing as a dumb question: this particularly applies to beginners. Everyone here was a beginner and learned from those who understood better. The only way we can effectively say "thank you" to those who taught us is to do the same. Feel free to ask any question; at worst, you'll get a dumb answer. Probably from me.
3. There is no defined, right way to do anything. It's your train---how you choose to set it up, what buildings you use, accessories, and so on define what is "right". Basic guideline: If you're not having fun, you're doing it wrong.
4. What's a rivet counter? A rivet counter is a person who is enthralled with accuracy. You'll note I said "enthralled" and not obsessed, because that's not a criticism. There's a place for everyone in this hobby, and I respect rivet-counters as much as everyone else. The term derives from the suggestion that a modeller counts the individual rivets on a car or building to see if it's an accurate representation or not. I'm not a rivet counter, but I respect the work they do. We all have a place at the table.
5. I said that everyone has a place at the table. If I discover you painted a 60-year-old steamer lime green, I probably won't talk to you. *L* I have my limits!


----------



## Big Ed

But.....by all means.....no HISTORY as it tends to annoy some folks.:laugh:

Some want direct,short,uncomplicated and to the point answers.

By all means leave out the history.

Or if you put any history in your post outline it red and title it history so they can skip over that part.


----------



## Reckers

*LOL* Ed, you're gonna scare all the S scalers away!


----------



## Stillakid

*Can this be "Lime Green?"*

Got this today(shipped < $11). Was thinking of using my "Alien Green!" That's okay. right? I know Big Ed would like it:laugh::laugh:

View attachment 2626


View attachment 2627


----------



## tjcruiser

Alright ... this is scary ...

I know that I've been paying WAY too much attention to you S-club boys when I can identify that box car as an S / AF by the funky coupler ends.

Freddy Kruger was scary ...

This is *TERRIFYING*!


----------



## T-Man

S threads welcome to the forum. I guess O has a new neighbor.


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Got this today(shipped < $11). Was thinking of using my "Alien Green!" That's okay. right? I know Big Ed would like it:laugh::laugh:
> 
> View attachment 2626
> 
> 
> View attachment 2627


 Nice,:thumbsup:

Is that a metal body? Do you know the year of it?

Do you S men ever try a seach in e bay for S gauge Lot.
Just lot not Lots. the s on lot will bring up less stuff.
I search for O like that and pick up a lot of lots with a whole bunch of parts.
Though some are junk I all ways seem to find some good stuff mixed in the lots.
I never did a search of S stuff.

Alien green or maybe alien yellow, you got to have a mixture of alien colors.:laugh: I think TJ would like those colors too.


----------



## Stillakid

Big Ed, they were made from 1940-1946. Yes, it's a metal body, and if need be, will get re-done, but with original colors
I'll try your suggestion. I did luck out once with a listing. Guy posted 1 picture and his title description only mentioned 1 car. In the full description, there was loads of odds and ends. $20 and I ended up with 3 switches, 2 uncouplers, 2 wrecked cars with great trucks and the original pictured item

Jim


----------



## Reckers

I'm steppin' aside....there's a new king of S Scale!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> Nice,:thumbsup:
> 
> Is that a metal body? Do you know the year of it?
> 
> Do you S men ever try a seach in e bay for S gauge Lot.
> Just lot not Lots. the s on lot will bring up less stuff.
> I search for O like that and pick up a lot of lots with a whole bunch of parts.
> Though some are junk I all ways seem to find some good stuff mixed in the lots.
> I never did a search of S stuff.
> 
> Alien green or maybe alien yellow, you got to have a mixture of alien colors.:laugh: I think TJ would like those colors too.


I haven't yet, Ed, but I'll give it a shot. Between the honey-do's and getting over this cold (getting better!), I've been pretty much idled the last few weeks. I told her that Saturday morning, I'm dragging all the remaining boxes of kitchen stuff outta the Man Cave. *L* We're gonna sort through them and they either go to the kitchen, the attic, my son or Goodwill! After that, two boxes of cookbooks come up and I'm closing in on having the Man-Cave empty of everything but train stuff.


----------



## tjcruiser

Reckers said:


> ... and I'm closing in on having the Man-Cave empty of everything but train stuff.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

... and a couple of cold brewskies, of course!


----------



## Reckers

There is that. One must make time for the finer things in life! Incidentally, one of them is a brew called "Old Engine Oil". Since I have (unfairly!) been accused of making things up or exaggerating by members of the lesser gauges...here's where to read about it and drool: 

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/323/875/


----------



## tjcruiser

"Old Engine Oil" beer <==== Excellent! Never tried it, but it sounds great.

Actually, I'm not much of a beer drinker ... or anything drinker, for that matter. But for some reason, I've always enjoyed tasting beers with strange turn-off names. Someday, somewhere, somebody's gonna brew "Fish Gut Beer" ... and I'll be all over it, chugging it down cold and hard!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Big Ed, they were made from 1940-1946. Yes, it's a metal body, and if need be, will get re-done, but with original colors
> I'll try your suggestion. I did luck out once with a listing. Guy posted 1 picture and his title description only mentioned 1 car. In the full description, there was loads of odds and ends. $20 and I ended up with 3 switches, 2 uncouplers, 2 wrecked cars with great trucks and the original pictured item
> 
> Jim



It looks in good shape. Just clean up the wheels?
Or are you going to paint it?

You wonder why some list that way? I all ways check the rest of the listing just for that reason. But a lot of would be bidders don't.


----------



## Stillakid

big ed, wheels and trucks are an easy clean. Colors good, so I'm thinking just light polishing compound/buff. Decals suck, but I can live with them. Ny main concern is the door rails. They have rust and need attention. I didn't want to take the car apart to get to the back side of the pins. May just sand and touch up the exposed part for now.

Yeah, and then there are those that price things way out of line with actual value, list it as, "Buy It Now" and add, "Make Offer" Some people fall for that kind of thinking and bid 70-80% of Buy It Now. 9 out of 10 times, that's still way more than it's worth. One lister does it constantly!


----------



## Reckers

tjcruiser said:


> "Old Engine Oil" beer <==== Excellent! Never tried it, but it sounds great.
> 
> Actually, I'm not much of a beer drinker ... or anything drinker, for that matter. But for some reason, I've always enjoyed tasting beers with strange turn-off names. Someday, somewhere, somebody's gonna brew "Fish Gut Beer" ... and I'll be all over it, chugging it down cold and hard!
> 
> TJ


There actually is one named "Horse Piss". My son assures me the name is deserved.


----------

